# i did it delivered my baby girl



## massoma8489

im so happy i diliverd my baby girl
she was so cute and the joyness is just filling me up i'm so happy that i cant even talk right

her age :34 weeks
her b-day: new years baby (january 1st 2012)
weighted in : 4lb and 13 on.

and she beutiful i love her so much


----------



## KjConard

Congrats!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

congrats hun, hope all is well. well done u x


----------



## massoma8489

thanks alot you guys im going to try to upload some pictures of her


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congrats :cloud9::baby:


----------



## massoma8489

thanks every one i hope every one here deliverys a health baby and is happy or happyer like i was during labor , i got so exited when i delivered her she is a true blessing for me 

worth every moment of this pregnecy all the pregnecy emotions all the morning sickness feeling like an elephent everything i love her so much 

cant wait till she comes home 

MAKE SURE TO HOLD UR BABY AFTER U DELIVER HER/HE IT FEELS SO EXICTING 
(that was the best part i wouldnt be able to forget that part)


----------



## mum2b2009

aww shes lovely..congrats :)


----------



## lovemybabaa

*Shes gourgeous well done and congrats  *


----------



## happygal

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Bid

So cute - she looks like a little doll! Congratulations!


----------



## beanzz

Congrats! X


----------



## littlecupcake

Congratulations xxx


----------



## firsttimetry

massive congratulations. She looks beautiful xx


----------



## xdxxtx

She looks so strong and beautiful! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## sailorgirl1

COngratulations, she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Daisy1986

Aw congratulations! She's so beautiful : xx


----------



## joanna1980

Congrats she's beautiful x


----------



## Emma1987

Congratilations, she is gorgeous! Hope you are all doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Dani_87

Congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## massoma8489

Thanks everyone 

i woke up at 5 something today loooking at her picture like this is a dream or wat telling myself that im still here in the postparem (hospital) but im getting discharged today im hopeing they will discharge her earler then a sunday they said they are going to keep her until shes 35 weeks and shes 34 and 1 today


----------



## baby_hopes23

BEAUTIFUL!! Congrats xx


----------



## sparsh

congrats on ur beautiful daughter


----------



## Laurenmomma

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear birth story x


----------



## Biddylee

WoW! She's gorgeous! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## MaybBaby

Beautiful! well done and amazing shes a new years day baby! Congratulations hun! xxxxx :dance:


----------



## HayleyZahra

*Shes so cute!
Congrats!

xxxx*


----------



## mrs m25

Congratulations she is beautiful!


----------



## mama et bebe

Congrats xx


----------



## NicolaWynne

so cute x x x


----------



## katree

Congratulations, she is gorgeous xxx


----------



## fuschia

Congrats ! She is lovely x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations! She is beautiful and so tiny!
My son was also born at 34 weeks gestation but was 6lbs. He was in SCBU for 10 days due to jaundice and feeding issues. I hope her stay isn't too long in the hospital xx


----------



## HellBunny

Aww congratulations hun xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations!


----------



## toria_vin

congrats x


----------

